# Pill Pockets



## bkushner (Jul 16, 2009)

Does anyone know of any non meat based pill pocket thingys? My dog takes a few meds twice a day and she is allergic to most meats. Pill pockets work great but choice is chicken, duck or Beef. The duck is their non allergenic offering but duck is worse for my dog than beef or chicken.

Sure I can use cheese, peanut butter but she is on a restricted kidney diet and I sometimes need a lot of food to conceal the pill. The pill pockets never fail.

Thanks


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

How I give medication is by opening the dog's mouth and pressing the pill as near the back of the throat as possible, and then holding the dog's mouth shut. That's how my vet gives pills too.

They don't make pill pockets that are vegetarian unfortunately.

You can try crushing the pill and putting it into the dog's food as well?


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I've used Pill Pockets for years. It's too bad your dog can't have the new Duck formula because the ingredients are pretty good and way better than the original formulas. But they are more smelly and really crumbly, too. Anyway, I figure they just get the smallest amount of Pill Pockets I can use so it won't hurt them. And if it helps them take their meds, then fine. Lucy, though, won't take them anymore! So, I have to use cream cheese now...low-fat, of course. I think whoever invented Pill Pockets was a genius LOL! Bottom line, if they help your dog take it's meds and your dog will eat them, then I think it's fine. They are kinda expensive, compared to cream cheese, but worth it sometimes. I've heard of people using hotdogs, regular cheese, peanut butter, but the only thing my dogs will take medicine/supp. in are pill pockets or cream cheese.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Sassy just gets her pills shoved down her throat with a couple of her Trader Joe ginger cat cookies after, works best right after she eats so her mouth is nice and wet. She has kidney disease too. If I bait any food with pills she stops eating that food so I don't bait any more. Chews her food now, there are advantages to gulping food monsters!

You could try a marshmalllow, if ginger cookies stop working that is my next move. You could try coating in unsalted butter or coconut oil.


----------

